# Hashimoto's and Candida



## burdette2004 (Oct 29, 2013)

Within the last two months, I think I have figured out why I have been sick since last summer--Candida. After giving up sugar, I immediately felt an increase in energy and the rest of my brain fog lifted. I was diagnosed with Adrenal fatigue in November which did help take me from barely functioning (walking from one end of my house to the other made me tired and dizzy) to being able to get through the day in a little more normal way. I know now that candida actually causes and aggravates both adrenal problems and thyroid issues. I had previously taken 75 mcg of Levothryroxine. My new doctor put me on 60 mg of Armor. I understand that that is equivalent to 120 mcg of Levothyroxine. My thyroid symptoms also improved up until recently. Now I am having a very hard time again.

I am doing my best to get rid of this candida. My doctor gave me a freeze dried garlic supplement (700 mg) which I was taking twice a day as well as Now Capryllic Acid (600 mg) and Now Candida Support and a potent probiotic. I hit yeast die off pretty hard about two weeks back. Now I cut back to rotating every four days between the garlic and the caprylic acid/candida support. I still take the probiotic everyday. After a week, I do not feel like I am having the typical die off symptoms, but I do feel like my adrenals and thyroid are worsening again. Withing the last week, I have had no appetite. Yes, I know this is a die off symptom, but for me, along with insomnia, it is usually the first hyperthyroid symptom to appear. Then I get the heat insensitivity which showed up on Sunday.

I know that having hyperthyroid symptoms means that either I am over medicated or that my thyroid is under attack and I am undermedicated. I am leaning towards the second. I have read that yeast die off can block absorption.

I really wish I could find a doctor who would help me through this battle. I really don't know how to balance the thryroid hormones, adrenals (I am taking 25mg pregnenolone as that is what I was low in) and taking care of the yeast. If anyone with some experience or knowledge could help-share some advice, I would really appreciate it. I am so tired of being tired and sick all the time. I want to get well. I want to feel like myself again!


----------



## Swimmer (Sep 12, 2013)

Hi Burdette, I have read about some sort of link between Hashimoto's and candida -- but, I have never verified it from a reliable source -- are you saying that your MD has indeed made this correlation? WOW.

So you know that on the NOW capryllic acid, that you need to take In lots of water -- and people who are prone to kidney stones need to be careful with that. I also have read that it's good not to take it in an "ongoing" manner, but to give it a rest.

One of the things that is "like" capryllic acid is "monolaurin" and it is something that can be alternated. What probiotics are you on? And since your MD is saying candida, I'm curious if they've given you a prescription yeast fighter?

Very interesting -- although I have no current symptoms to my knowledge -- expect thyroid symptoms which some are the same as candida, you make me want to work on that a bit again.

I'm sorry you're not feeling great -- I hope you'll keep us updated on your journey and I'd like to hear more about your diet - i.e., are you restricting gluten & dairy? Have you had any "liver" lately? (Seriously may sound strange but if you do a little reading on liver consumption - (not more than 3 oz weekly or so) it has something extra special (in addition to iron) that is a fatigue fighter.)

If I remember right, some people go paleo and fight the candida that way too. (I'm not recommending it either way)

Are you getting rest? Do you over-exercise? Do you eat mostly whole foods? One of the things I've learned on the natural side of this journey, although I already learned a lot about it, is to eat "very" nutrition-based foods-- really feed the body. For example, one of the things recommended, is to boil two kale leaves for 20 minutes. Discard the kale, drink the broth. (You might want to test it first and see how your body does on a very small amount.) Some people probably eat the kale, but others think it is goiterogenic -- (highly controversial) so that's why discarding the kale - but it's cooked - so - ?? This in addition to fresh juiced oranges, bone broth, (GAPS DIET) and I've also somewhat followed a "Thyroid Diet" which is a spin-off in some way I guess from the "Ray Peat" diet -- none of which are about weight loss -- all are about nutrition/health as I understand it. I'm currently leaning toward the "Abascal Way" which is a way of eating that takes away some of the allergens (potential triggers) and aims toward balance -- I don't expect it to take away Hashimoto's, but I'm hoping that it helps toward even more nutritional balance and more.

Anyway take care & it's great to hear you sharing this journey on this corner of the perspective. I know we MUST take care of our thyroid and give it what it needs -- armour, synthroid - whatever it might be.... On the other hand, getting the body in a great healthy-nourished balance is a helpful thing to do overall


----------



## visc (Feb 22, 2014)

http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2014/02/140218124538.htm


----------



## burdette2004 (Oct 29, 2013)

Swimmer, My Intergrative doctor did believe I had candida until she ran a culture on my breast milk. (I know, sounds odd, but I had developed a blister and that was the only thing she could think to do.) After the culture came back negative I have gotten nothing else out of her. She did give me the garlic at that appointment. She did initially call in a prescription for diflucan when I first called her, but that was only two pills. I felt good while on it, but within a week, it was back to the same until I changed the diet. If I went back and talked to her some more, I think she would possibly help me, but I am not sure. From what I am reading, you pretty much have to do a special stool test to defintitively say that you have yeast overgrowth. Right now I am battling a virus on top of all of this, so if things don't start improving this next week, I may be setting another appointment.

The connection that I am seeing between candida and Hashimoto's is that having a lower immune system makes it easier for candida to take over when the right circumstances are present. Things like being pregnant, being sick, or in my case taking a dose of antibiotics can give candida the green light to take over. I have read too that having a lower body temperature which is very likely with hypothyroidism can help candida breed too. Makes it interesting that candida blocks thyroid production which would in turn lower your temperature. What an amazing fungus.... Self preservation at its finest.

I am drinking as much water as i can. And resting as much as is possible when you have 5 other people to care for. Thankfully I have a wonderful husband who has picked up alot of the slack. As for my supplements, I am now alternating what I take. Its currently back on garlic. I actually think it may be working better. The link above about garlic was interesting. The one thing about candida is that it does create that film which means your body is not able to absorb the nutrients that it needs. It also can keep your body from being able to absorb those probiotics. I am currently taking one by Jarrow, but when it is gone, I am switching to Swansons Vitamins. It seemed like it was both potent and not too pricey.

As for diet, I am kind of loosely following a cross between paleo and candida diet. I have read that not having any sugar can cause problems like actually driving the fungus further into your body. Also, a truly low carb diet is getting no vitamin c which can give you scurvy so I am eating some fruits (granny smiths, and berries) and taking Vitamin C. I am avoiding all gluten and most dairy (butter and non aged cheese like colby and mozzerella are all I am using). Oh, and i am eating lots of eggs.

I do know that since starting this diet, my digestive system has greatly improved. I just really don't want to deal with this over and over. So many people go through the diet and the supplements and as soon as they stop, the candida is back. I don't want to waste my time and money and something that is only short term. I want this candida gone. Oh, and next time I am put on antibiotics, I will take probiotics with it, but I will also demand that the doctor give me a round of diflucan to go with it.


----------



## Swimmer (Sep 12, 2013)

Burdette, I really hear what you're saying, you might want to look into the monolaurin - it's very inexpesive (and try for a few weeks then give it a rest.)

Antibiotics - which can be very necessary -- can also cause some people some pretty difficult problems that can take months to get over. An inexpensive thing that can help is KEFIR (you can do this yourself) also one brand of probiotics that is naturopath quality is "metagenics" "Ultraflora" also, another GREAT brand of vitamins is "Thorne Research Labs" you can go to Thorne.com for their products -- I changed over to their products because they are used by Naturopaths -- and naturopaths expect their products to effect peoples' health -- so they want the best... They really seem to have comparable prices.

Are you taking selenium? Vitamin D? Hang in there -- it sounds like you're doing alot right. Take care & I look forward to hearing more about your progress along the journey.


----------



## burdette2004 (Oct 29, 2013)

So a few weeks later and I am getting more and more energy back. I have been using coconut oil for as much of my cooking as I can. I have had to stop the garlic completely. I started having migraines and had to wear sunglasses for a week even in my house to be able to function even minimally. Apparently too much garlic is a VERY bad thing. Blood thinner, causes hematomas, headaches, and even brain hemorrhages.

On a positive note, I have now lost almost 10 pounds. Eating very healthy is working. Now to go buy some clothes that aren't falling off!


----------



## Swimmer (Sep 12, 2013)

yay! Oh that is exciting! Really interesting too about the candida - and the garlic caution. Are you getting better regarding the garlic?


----------



## burdette2004 (Oct 29, 2013)

Yes, the headaches are pretty much gone, but I do find that I am very sensitive to garlic in my food. I guess it will just take awhile for it's ill affects to reverse. I am still taking the caprylic acid on a rotational basis.


----------



## Swimmer (Sep 12, 2013)

cool -- did you read the things about caprylic acid - like - make sure you drink LOTS of water, not to take it longer than a certain number of weeks at a time, etc. and not to take it if you're a kidney-stone former?

Also -- monolaurin (lauric acid) is similar and might be something to look at as far as breaks & alternating. I would also take weeks - month off every 3 weeks or so - personally.


----------

